# Vintage motorbike builds



## LUKE135 (Jan 10, 2022)

2 builds I completed last year


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 10, 2022)

First off welcome to the Cabe Luke, those are interesting builds.What frames did you start with? Do you have pics of the build and descriptions of what parts you used. You will enjoy it here alot of good info and knowledgeable people.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 10, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> First off welcome to the Cabe Luke, those are interesting builds.What frames did you start with? Do you have pics of the build and descriptions of what parts you used. You will enjoy it here alot of good info and knowledgeable people.



Sure I built the frames from scratch. I use a homemade wooden jig to hold the wheels inline and at correct wheelbase. 55". I build and clamp the u shape down tube in place and build the rest of the frame around it.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 12, 2022)

LUKE135 said:


> 2 builds I completed last year
> 
> View attachment 1546616
> 
> View attachment 1546617






LUKE135 said:


> 2 builds I completed last year
> 
> View attachment 1546616
> 
> View attachment 1546617



Frame build in progress note wooden jig


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 12, 2022)

Looks good Luke, I see you're building a hotrod pickup in the background, I used to build hotrods but I'm old now. I still have my last build, 31 Huppmobile 3 window with a 426 Hemi, auto, dana 60. It just sits in the garage.. It looks like your quite a fab Master. Keep posting pics we love them on the Cabe.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 12, 2022)

Very nice, I want to build one some day and am loathe to use one of those Chinese 2-strokes. There are some decent 4-Stroke engines available but I like some of the engines you are using, what are those?
What I really want is a small, modern V-Twin.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 12, 2022)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Very nice, I want to build one some day and am loathe to use one of those Chinese 2-strokes. There are some decent 4-Stroke engines available but I like some of the engines you are using, what are those?
> What I really want is a small, modern V-Twin.



On is a briggs model y from the 1930s. I had to put on a modern carburetor to make it run and throttle up properly. In addition they come with a kickstart. They can be found on craigslist and ebay. 50 to 150 bucks. The other is lauson tlc from the 1940s. I built a kickstart for it. The pic is a briggs model 8 but the lauson works the same.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 12, 2022)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Very nice, I want to build one some day and am loathe to use one of those Chinese 2-strokes. There are some decent 4-Stroke engines available but I like some of the engines you are using, what are those?
> What I really want is a small, modern V-Twin.



There is a lifan 250cc v twin available but kinda heavy and expensive.


----------



## mikecuda (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm building two 1940ish Simplex cycles.  I'm leaning towards belt drives for them.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 2, 2022)

I like the design of your jig to keep the alignment during the fab work.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 2, 2022)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Very nice, I want to build one some day and am loathe to use one of those Chinese 2-strokes. There are some decent 4-Stroke engines available but I like some of the engines you are using, what are those?
> What I really want is a small, modern V-Twin.



I don't want to highjack this thread with all the build details, but this is a 4 stroke  Honda motor from a pressure washer that has been ported and relieved. The cylinder head cover was fabricated from an old air compressor to make the engine look similiar to a Royal Enfield.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 2, 2022)

I just bought a 1973 Indian ME100 delivered for $350.    It will be in line for a custom rehab.   After all the other antique motor 2 wheelers.   Already bought some New Old Stock killer parts and accessories.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 2, 2022)

Tim the Skid said:


> I don't want to highjack this thread with all the build details, but this is a 4 stroke  Honda motor from a pressure washer that has been ported and relieved. The cylinder head cover was fabricated from an old air compressor to make the engine look similiar to a Royal Enfield.
> View attachment 1562625



Source for that killer gas tank????           Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 2, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> Source for that killer gas tank????           Thank you in advance.



That tank was hand formed by our friend who built the bike. here's a link to my bike so we can get back to topic on Luke's thread.









						The Veltex Special | Motorized Bicycles
					

This is a project that was started by a local fabricator/machinist who sold it to me in February of last year. I'm in the process of adding a few things and making cosmetic changes. After a high speed run yesterday, adding a front brake is at the top of my list. :sweatsmile:




					thecabe.com


----------

